# Penn Affinity 1000



## Hard_Yakkin (May 23, 2007)

Hey all - just wondering if anyone out there uses Penn Affinity reels. I have a Stradic in the 2500 size that i rate very highly but and i'm going to add a slightly more budget friendly reel in the 1000 size for lighter work.

Any thoughts good or bad

Cheers

Mick


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

i've had an el cheapo penn accord 1000 ($69) for a couple of months and can't complain about it. the shop i bought it from said it outsold all the other 1000 series reels 4 to 1

when i went in again they were selling another one. so i assume that if the affinity is an upmarket model, you most probably can't go too far wrong

peter (strathpine)


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

paddlepop said:


> i've had an el cheapo penn accord 1000 ($69) for a couple of months and can't complain about it. the shop i bought it from said it outsold all the other 1000 series reels 4 to 1
> 
> when i went in again they were selling another one. so i assume that if the affinity is an upmarket model, you most probably can't go too far wrong
> 
> peter (strathpine)


I also have a el cheapo penn accord. It's been great.


----------



## tuco (Dec 3, 2006)

The Ryobi Zauber 1000 is meant to be a re-badged Penn affinity 1000, so i bought one of ebay delivered from malaysia for $100 which is pretty cheap if it is indeed the same reel. As I havent had an affinity to compare it to I will never know - but i was very impressed with it and so was the guy at windsor bait and tackle who i bought the braid off and had him spool it for me. I say was because shortly after i purchased it I left it unattended at Clifton Gardens and the outfit got a massive hit and went flying in...... :x I managed to dredge the bottom with another line and retrieve it and my brand new sic stic pro but my attempt at pulling it down probably ruined it faster than the salt and sand would have as it never worked the same. Sorry for the long story after a few beers tonight :wink: but for that money it was smooth, laid the line perfectly although its a bit on the heavy side. Hey, so look if you need spare parts just PM me.......

Hope this helps rather than confuses you.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

speaking of cheap reels. i know people snigger when they see my diawa goldcast 80 spooled with 6lb mono - no braid, no flourocarbon (no fancy knots needed)

but as you can see from these pics it did the job on this toga the other day.

would a $300 diawa sol reel have felt better - well maybe but so do the dollars in my pocket!


----------



## alpha (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice one paddlepop!
The affinity looks the goods & I even saw a $50 penn I wouldn't mind 
taking out on the yak(I Forget which mod.)
Its a shame it takes penn so long to send orderd parts.


----------



## Redfin60 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi Hard_Yakkin,

I have got a Penn Affinity 1000, 2 x 3000, and a 4000. Bought the 3000 as a light tackle Pinky reel and was really impressed with its very smooth drag with fine adjustment and it's stopping power. There fore slowly added to the collection. The 1000 is a fine little reel, and had no trouble with a 2.5kg Pinkie when targeting smaller flatties. These reels spool nicely, cast well, and are very smooth. For the money they are hard to beat and highly recommended. Shopped around and got the best deals from Ray's Tent City every time. Never paid more than $105 for any of them. You do need to shop around because not all stores stock them.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Hard_Yakkin (May 23, 2007)

Thanks heaps guys - much appreciated...

Mick


----------



## madross (Mar 30, 2010)

Been using Penn Affinity with 2lb and 4lb braid for about 3years found it 
to be a great reel.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

ive got a penn affinity in the 1000 size great little reel
there also is the applause i think which is slightly cheaper
i like the affinity because it has 8 ball bearings and waterproof drag good combo for yak fishing


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

Love mine, gets dunked a lot, a wash and a little inox and it's shiny and smooth again.

Mainly use it with plastics and hussling squid


----------

